# Florida Bicycle Ride



## TheFizzer (Sep 27, 2013)

Dunedin Florida Vintage Bicycle Meet November 16. Bring your cool ride to show off at Pioneer Park & then we cruise for some drinks!!!  We had 60 bikes show up last time.  Let's beat it this time!!!!!


----------



## TheFizzer (Sep 29, 2013)

Here's a few pics from our last ride.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 29, 2013)

*Very cool.*

Looks like a good day had by all.


----------



## TheFizzer (Oct 3, 2013)

We'll hang out at the park from 3 p.m. to 4:30 & then take a short ride by the ocean & stop at some local spots


----------



## TheFizzer (Oct 7, 2013)

Will be selling some really cool Rat Riders bicycle shirts for only $15.


----------



## TheFizzer (Oct 19, 2013)

I've sent out an invite on our facebook page & have been getting a very good response!!!! Check us out https://www.facebook.com/ratriders


----------



## TheFizzer (Nov 11, 2013)

This Saturday!!!!


----------



## TheFizzer (Nov 16, 2013)

Looks like we are going to get a break from the rain today so lets do this!!!!!!!!!


----------

